# Cloning Halfmoon Betta Fish!



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

So today in class, we learned about cloning, and the whole time I thought, "This really isn't that hard!" so, I've decided that I want to clone my only halfmoon betta fish! If anyone has any reason that this wouldn't be the best idea, please let me know before I do anything stupid, thanks I'll keep you posted


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

how would you go about doing this? i'm curious..


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Well, I'll get my halfmoon betta to almost breed with my female betta, but before they get a chance to get at some of the eggs, I'll steal some that are unfertilized and put em in a pitri dish and take a body cell (somehow, didn't think that through yet) from the halfmoon betta and take the nuclei from the two cells and stick the body cell nucleus into the egg and let them grow into new halfmoon bettas!


----------



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Have you got the equipment for all that? Hey, if this works, I'm trying it next! Keep me posted!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

You would still need to be able to get all of the genetic info out of the egg before normal cell implantation. THEN you still would need to have the ale guard the egg in a bubble nest. Good luck with THAT!!!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, that's a difficult process. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

....
dont you need a license to clone things? isnt this illegal? or is only cloning people illegal? lol


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Only cloning people is illegal.

Cloning is a simple enough process on paper, but the actual technique is not simple at all. Still, if you have access to the equipment and some spare time, then what the heck.. go for it. Cloning your own fish should look good on the ol' resume.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

There is no way you can get unfertilized eggs from a Betta. As the male does the wrap around the female to squeeze the eggs out of her he releases sperm to fertilise them as they fall out of her. Now the whole area around them is full of floating sperm and this continues until they are done spawning. Get some sheep.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

actually quite simple to get an unfertilized egg from a female..you do it just like they do with other fish..


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes you can manually extract them but the fish is so small I for one would not want to try it.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You kinda have to embrace your inner Mengele sometimes in the name of... _SCIENCE!!_


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Haha, thanks for all of the information, but I am very sorry to say, I've found out that I do not have the equipment to accomplish this TOS is deffinitely right when he said that it seems easy enough on paper, but the technique isn't simple, as I've learned in the past 2 days But if anyone else has the equipment and technique, I do know that cloning a betta is as possible as bettas mating I hope someone else tries this in my place


----------

